# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Hand Tamper And Compaction

## wheelie6969

Hi Guys, 
I'm building a new block retaining wall to to replace an old treated pine wall which was failing. 
The trench I'm working in is not wide enough for a plate compactor due to various obstacles on either side of the trench.
I've made up a hand tamper from a old piece of pipe with a 200mm x 200mm piece of timber on the end to compact my road base which according to the manufacturers instruction should be 150mm deep.. 
The question I have is how do I know when the road base is compact enough when using a hamp tamper? 
Thanks

----------

